# Participation Levels



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Hmmm...participation levels in these here fora have been pathetic as of late. I would have thought that with the summer over it be a lot busier around here.

Whazzz up!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I have wondered about that, too. Maybe everyone's too busy talking to Siri to talk to each other.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes! I've noticed and wondered the same thing! I don't have an explanation to offer unfortunately.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

KC4 said:


> Maybe we need to liven things up a bit.


Like.

How about a contest for the 1,111,111st post?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> Like.


Hah! 
First you start a siggy war... now you are putting words in my mouse.....


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> How about a contest for the 1,111,111st post? I'll donate the prize!


Great idea! Way to go Kaz! I take back all those bad things I said about you!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, I've tried to keep the interest going as much as is possible for me to do,
But, It's time someone else came up with some interesting topics to carry on the tradition.



Kazak said:


> Like.
> 
> How about a contest for the 1,111,111st post?


But...I like that idea


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

tilt said:


> Tees trainer


This is a sign! The Almighty has spoken! We must get this forum to a tea leaf reader!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Lawrence said:


> Well, I've tried to keep the interest going as much as is possible for me to do,
> But, It's time someone else came up with some interesting topics to carry on the tradition.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, What he, Lawrence, er, dolawren, um Larry, ack..Dave said!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Kazak said:


> How about a contest for the 1,111,111st post? I'll donate the prize!


And the prize is . . . one week of spiritual enlightenment in the presence of His tiltness. 

Profound dialogue! 
Good food! 
Personal Growth! 
Inspirational dancing by the tiltettes: KC4, Sonal, winwintoo, and MLeh!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Kazak said:


> And the prize is . . . one week of spiritual enlightenment in the presence of His tiltness.
> 
> Profound dialogue!
> Good food!
> ...


Maybe you think too much...


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Seriously, though, when I've been looking at the "___ Viewing" numbers the last couple of weeks, they don't look lower than usual (my completely unscientific take). The Anything Mac forum, for instance, seems to always have at least 100 viewers, which I think is normal. The Mayor said weekends are usually slower, and that's been especially true this month--am I the only one neglecting Autumn yard work?

Is readership steady but posting down? Why would that be? Don't you love rhetorical questions?

Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

*Not just here*

I belong to some technical list serves. There has been chatter there that the post rate has dropped.

The other thought was how many people are now doing casual browsing on an iPad or other similar device. If you are on a full computer with real keyboard, impulse response rate is probably higher. Are we seeing the death of chatter by iPad?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Or maybe it has something to do with dead horse (or just plain uninteresting) topics being flogged by certain notable contrarians _all! the! freaking! time!_


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Or maybe it has something to do with dead horse (or just plain uninteresting) topics being flogged by certain notable contrarians _all! the! freaking! time!_


LOL. There do seem to be a certain sameness and predicability across a series of threads.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

There's something to that. Once a net-based community 'takes' after several years, it gels and certain things become entrenched. Because most users are regulars, they tend to assume they already know everyone fairly well (as much as you can in this form of discourse, mind you) and the excitement and engagement level tends to drop. The very things which attract new members are what eventually makes a board feel stale and even lose relevance, maybe start to shed members in significant numbers. I've seen this happen a few times over the last decade. Feels like a pretty normal, cyclical thing. Folks tend to drift away and seek what they were originally attracted to - only in other, newer forums or net hangouts. If you don't get new blood, you're cooked. And the new blood likes different ways of communication. Most of the membership here skews older, I suspect.

But I also believe that Lichen has an excellent point about devices like smartphones and tablets. Messages composed on them tend to be shorter, more compressed - and in the case of forum talk, people often opt to not even bother posting. That's my best guess, anyway.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

yep, I'm certainly guilty of that. I don't have much time for composing but shirt replies Yes. Often though, topics are predictable with the same old, why bother detailing something? No one really reads it anyway.


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Contentious times and issues, like Lion, and the passing of Mr Jobs, tend to focus threads on narrower courses and that often leads to viral disagreements that spill over into other conversations, which I find leads me to post less. (Not that I post everyday anyway.)

Lately, I have seen an increase in mob condemnation of new (or less informed) users asking for help or stating an opinion, usually from those who worship Mr. Jobs or plan their social calendar around lining up in the Eaton Centre because the Banana 3000 will now have tint control.... 

Now those who believe that 2 year old software is obsolete and must be hunted down and eradicated are certainly entitled to their opinions, there is room for everyone, I feel. However, user boards are an organic community and volume will ebb and flow and rancor will get out of hand, and people will get offended, and things will quiet down and people will get over themselves (myselves) and start posting about something, and others will comment or not, and the great circle of life will continue...


Opps, I better get back to work...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Could it be that it's like marriage, where the first few weeks or months or years there is a lot of conversation; and after that time we settle down to a level of comfort where words are not really necessary? "Companionable silence", I call it.

Maybe we feel that comfortable with each other, yes?



Kazak said:


> Inspirational dancing by the tiltettes: KC4, Sonal, winwintoo, and MLeh!


Will there be poles involved?

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

groovetube said:


> yep, I'm certainly guilty of that. I don't have much time for composing but *shirt* replies


Well, I do appreciate a response tailored to my question though. 

Cheers


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

tilt said:


> Will there be poles involved?
> 
> Cheers


People of all nationalities are welcome to participate.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

I've noticed the drop as well...

I have introduced a number of new threads over the last weeks and months that are less controversial and more open to personal input and they get a few responses for maybe a day or so but then fall off.

It seems to me that the most trafficked threads are those that are the most contentious which tend to be those of a political nature. This makes sense to me on one level, but if people are going to complain about the so called contrarians or usual suspects or whatever, then maybe they should participate in some of the threads that are less contentious or maybe even go to the trouble of starting their own threads to get new blood and juices flowing.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Kazak said:


> And the prize is . . . one week of spiritual enlightenment in the presence of His tiltness.
> 
> Profound dialogue!
> Good food!
> ...


I'm sorry, I'm not a tiltette, and I certainly don't dance, inspirationally or otherwise.



tilt said:


> Will there be poles involved?
> 
> Cheers


Only polls.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> I've noticed the drop as well...
> 
> I have introduced a number of new threads over the last weeks and months that are less controversial and more open to personal input and they get a few responses for maybe a day or so but then fall off.
> 
> It seems to me that the most trafficked threads are those that are the most contentious which tend to be those of a political nature. This makes sense to me on one level, but if people are going to complain about the so so called contrarians or usual suspects or whatever, then maybe they should participate in some of the threads that are less contentious or maybe even go to the trouble of starting their own threads to get new blood and juices flowing.


I would agree. I rarely look at threads offering recipes or home improvement tips, but I would never venture there to complain that someone posts too many recipes for guacamole or oatmeal. I can pretty much predict what most people will post in the politically-motivated threads--even from those who don't believe they're predictable. However, it doesn't bother me. The activity interests me as much as the content.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

tilt said:


> Will there be poles involved?


No, just veils. And, apparently, no MLeh.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Lichen Software said:


> Are we seeing the death of chatter by iPad?





Lichen Software said:


> LOL. There does seem to be a certain sameness and predicability across a series of threads.


Case in point: Watch what happens if I point out that Tapatalk is a useful app for continuing to post from iPods and iPads. Wait for it . . .


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

This post created by Keyboardatalk.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Too much brevity. I prefer Tapatalk by a country mile!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Max said:


> Too much brevity.


One doesn't hear that often. Care to elaborate?


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

JAMG said:


> Contentious times and issues, like Lion, and the passing of Mr Jobs, tend to focus threads on narrower courses and that often leads to viral disagreements that spill over into other conversations, which I find leads me to post less. (Not that I post everyday anyway.)
> 
> Lately, I have seen an increase in mob condemnation of new (or less informed) users asking for help or stating an opinion, usually from those who worship Mr. Jobs or plan their social calendar around lining up in the Eaton Centre because the Banana 3000 will now have tint control....
> 
> ...


I tend to agree that many threads follow a rabbit trail because someone happens to comment on grammar or makes a joke or comment that offends and then the whole thread gets sidetracked and loses it's direction. IMO there is also too many general forums that don't steer you far enough, maybe the general forums broken down into sub forums maybe like sports or auto or hobbies or software/hardware or even (shudder) windoze? Sometimes I will not be able to get back to a thread within a certain time and find it is now on page two, sub forums may help that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Lot's of theads (especially in the everything else area here) get derailed easily. I avoid many discussions in this particular forum because I don't talk religion, science, or politics on forums.

Now that said, who likes peanuts?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

KC4 said:


> People of all nationalities are welcome to participate.


Heheheh, I said "poles", not "Poles".



MLeh said:


> I'm sorry, I'm not a tiltette, and I certainly don't dance, inspirationally or otherwise.


Er... why are you sorry about any of these?



Kazak said:


> No, just veils.


I can settle for veils.

Cheers


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Yo.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I find lots of the threads asking for help end with "buy a new one" or "its your fault, buy a new one" and a few "well mine works" thrown in.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Kazak said:


> One doesn't hear that often. Care to elaborate?


T'was a joke, Kazak.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Max said:


> T'was a joke, Kazak.


'twas.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

'twere?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

'twasn't really much of a joke, was't?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

tilt said:


> Well, I do appreciate a response tailored to my question though.
> 
> Cheers


damn iphone


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> 'twasn't really much of a joke, was't?


'twill be determined over time.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> 'twill be determined over time.


Twill? Looking for new pants? Why not a nice tweed?


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Make 'em cords, maybe? They last longer - and so stylin'!

_Sent from my iMac_


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Max said:


> T'was a joke, Kazak.


Just checking.

Cords are noisy. Doesn't stop me from wearing them, though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Max said:


> Make 'em cords, maybe? They last longer - and so stylin'!
> 
> _Sent from my iMac_


Too much work shaving them.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

mguertin said:


> Too much work shaving them.


Just wax'em.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

And think of that fab ribbed texture!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Cords back in are they? I'll never forget my bell bottom navy blue three piece cord suit from like 1974...I cut such a dashing figure...and with platform shoes to match. LOL


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Cords have been back in for so long that they are going back out again....

And I swear we have discussed the cord fashion situation on ehMac before.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

kps said:


> Cords back in are they? I'll never forget my bell bottom navy blue three piece cord suit from like 1974...I cut such a dashing figure...and with platform shoes to match. LOL


We had an English teacher whose entire wardrobe consisted of a "bell bottom navy blue three piece cord suit," and what we hoped was a collection of white dress shirts. So many permutations: shirt and pants; shirt, jacket and pants; shirt, vest and pants, shirt, vest, jacket and pants. Hmm, four permutations. Fortunately, he was a very good teacher.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Cords are cranky pants.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Cords have been back in for so long that they are going back out again....
> 
> And I swear we have discussed the cord fashion situation on ehMac before.


Going back out again? Just goes to show you how sartorially savvy I am. 

One day I'll find a pic that I believe exists of me wearing that outfit.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Sonal said:


> And I swear we have discussed the cord fashion situation on ehMac before.


Well, we probably had a wale of a time doing so.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Kazak said:


> We had an English teacher whose entire wardrobe consisted of a "bell bottom navy blue three piece cord suit," and what we hoped was a collection of white dress shirts. So many permutations: shirt and pants; shirt, jacket and pants; shirt, vest and pants, shirt, vest, jacket and pants. Hmm, four permutations. Fortunately, he was a very good teacher.


I swear that was not me! I ain't no teacher...and if I was wearing that, I'd be a bad one.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

kps said:


> I swear that was not me!


I believe you, even though I've never seen a picture of the two of you together.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> I believe you, even though I've never seen a picture of the two of you together.


kps and the pants?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Cords are cranky pants.


Cords are Sonal?????

Cheers


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Macfury said:


> kps and the pants?


Sounds like a 70s sitcom.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

tilt said:


> Cords are Sonal?????
> 
> Cheers


I'm on my way out????


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Out is the new in.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal, you're being outed.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

The Doug said:


> Out is the new in.


Yay! I'm finally in.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just a bit of interesting data. Here is the amount of posts per day since January 1st of this year.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Sonal, you're being outed.





The Doug said:


> Out is the new in.


So am I in or am I out? 

So confused.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Sonal said:


> So am I in or am I out?


Yes.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

ehMax said:


> Just a bit of interesting data. Here is the amount of posts per day since January 1st of this year.


Thank you, Mr. Mayor. It was all in our heads.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Kazak said:


> Thank you, Mr. Mayor. It was all in our heads.


Big Mayor has raised our post count 10% since last year to doubleplusgood levels! All hail, Big Mayor!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Big Mayor has raised our post count 10% since last year to doubleplusgood levels! All hail, Big Mayor!


Yes, Long Live Big Mayor!!! (aka Big Brother in the Canadian Mac community).
Excelsior!!!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Sonal said:


> So am I in or am I out?
> 
> So confused.


When you're in, you're in, in, in
And when you're out, you're out.
But when you're only halfway in
you're neither in nor out.

So, how does it feel to be the Grand Old Duke of York?

Cheers


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

tilt said:


> So, how does it feel to be the Grand Old Duke of York?


Well, I do have 10,000 men....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Well, I do have 10,000 men....


The female version of Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Sonal said:


> So am I in or am I out?
> 
> So confused.


You can be both.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Doubleplusgood indeed.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Just checked my belly button. I'm in.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Aurora said:


> Just checked my belly button. I'm in.


If that's the criterion, then I'm in, too, and rather deep. Ack!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I'm outie here.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Edit: Apparently we're not allowed to use all capital acronyms?

TMI?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Edit: Apparently we're not allowed to use all capital acronyms?


They're totally out.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I've been contemplating my navel for some time now, and I'm still very confused.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

So I guess it is official...

The Participation Levels thread has become the test 2 thread.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Test 2 B ? 
Or Notice to Bee?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Sonal said:


> I've been contemplating my navel for some time now, and I'm still very confused.


Give yourself a well-earned rest. Let someone else contemplate your navel. You (both) might like it.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Get thee all to a Naval Academy!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

And then an evening at the belly, button not too late.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

Kazak said:


> Give yourself a well-earned rest. Let someone else contemplate your navel. You (both) might like it.


....


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

That man is giving her the Navel Eye.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Geez, do we really need a second 'test' thread? I sure as hell hope not. Enough.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

SINC said:


> Enough.


Rather unilateral.

May the fields of central Alberta be filled with tumbleweeds made of belly-button lint.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There comes a time when making another thread just like one that exists is a dumb move. If that is your choice, carry on. I'm out on this one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

SINC said:


> Geez, do we really need a second 'test' thread? I sure as hell hope not. Enough.


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black? I seem to remember leaving quite a few threads after you had tromped on them Don 

This thread is different than test, clearly -- if for nothing else I subscribe to it and I don't to the test thread


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

SINC said:


> There comes a time when making another thread just like one that exists is a dumb move. If that is your choice, carry on. I'm out on this one.


I've always maintained that it is anyone's choice to participate or not participate in any particular thread, but it exhibits a certain amount of ... ego (*?) to state emphatically that one will _not_ participate, and bit of peevishness to chastise others for participating.

My ability to ignore is based on ignorance and apathy ... once I decide I'm ignoring a thread I don't know what's going on, and neither do I care.

*ego, or 'delusion of importance', or ... that other people care, or something.


----------



## johnp (Aug 7, 2011)

*ego, or 'delusion of importance', or ... that other people care, or something"


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

That's very Simbalic.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thankfully, ah keep my scales numbered for occasions such as this.


----------



## squidjiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

KC4 said:


> Thankfully, ah keep my scales numbered for occasions such as this.
> View attachment 21994


What was that explosion?!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

squidjiggin said:


> What was that explosion?!


One too many pickled squids.


----------



## squidjiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

KC4 said:


> One too many pickled squids.


----------

